# Need help with Rob Bell



## Amazing Grace (Nov 12, 2009)

Recently our pastor is considering using the 'nooma' series done by Rob Bell for a video bible study. I know his heretical teachings, but only through second sources. Before I go to the Elders meeting and reject using Bell, does anyone have any first hand sources of his beliefs? I would like to bring direct statements from him and not what Driscoll and Piper have to say about him.

I have enough information on New Ageism and Emergent heresy which he does promote. What I need is something in his own words connecting him irrefutably to these heresies. My time is limited because of work lately, so help me!!!!!!


----------



## Archlute (Nov 12, 2009)

I've watched a few, and know that for being a Fuller grad he sure does handle the languages irresponsibly.


----------



## smhbbag (Nov 12, 2009)

From http://www.theopedia.com/Rob_Bell :



> "Heaven is full of forgiven people. *Hell is full of forgiven people.* Heaven is full of people God loves, whom Jesus died for. *Hell is full of forgiven people God loves, whom Jesus died for*. The difference is how we choose to live, which story we choose to live in, which version of reality we trust. Ours or God's." - p. 146





> "*I can't find one place in the teachings of Jesus, or the Bible for that matter, where we are to identify ourselves first and foremost as sinners.* Now this doesn't mean we don't sin; that's obvious. In the book of James it's written like this: 'We all stumble in many ways.' Once again, the greatest truth of the story of Adam and Eve isn't that it happened, but that it happens. We all make choices to live outside of how God created us to live. We have all come up short." - p. 139



This would be enough, I think. But there are plenty more.


----------



## AThornquist (Nov 12, 2009)

Not all of his points are wrong but his motivations behind this clip are scary:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t7IL6gz_juI"]Rob Bell SHE[/ame]

Here's an article about him "undefining" holiness:

Rob Bell undefines holiness

Check out the first part of this clip, not necessarily the review:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8wSAEezBc3s"]Peter sank in the water because he doubted himself[/ame]


----------



## toddpedlar (Nov 12, 2009)

Here's a particularly damning quotation from Bell about creation, our participation in it (gag!) the incarnation, and God's inability to Sovereignly decree anything concerning His creation: hat tip to The Truth IN Context. I certainly hope your pastor will reconsider his desire to spew on your congregation the bilge that Bell has produced.



> Rob Bell’s Growing Mystical Mythology Of Man
> 
> Below follows a partial transcription of “Open,” which is the latest Nooma video by Rob Bell of the emerging church. In his effort to please people, it sure seems to me that Bell has now so far over-emphasized the humanity of Christ that he has all but lost His Deity in the process.
> 
> ...


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Nov 12, 2009)

Too bad we cannot appeal to the civil magistrate in Michigan to stop his teaching.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Nov 12, 2009)

Joshua said:


> Backwoods Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> > Too bad we cannot appeal to the civil magistrate in Michigan to stop his teaching.
> ...



True. Unfortunate. But True.


----------



## Michael Doyle (Nov 12, 2009)

This is from my old blog site. Jon Speed wrote this article from his site, which I cannot recall, sorry Jon.



> Posted by Michael in The Gods are not angry. A Rob Bell emergent tragedy
> 
> My friend Jon Speed on another message board posted his review of the Rob Bell outing in Texas. To those of you unfamiliar with whom Rob Bell is...He leads a large church in Michigan called Mars Hill. He is the author of the book Velvet Elvis: Repainting the Christian Faith (2005).
> He is considered a leader in the emergent movement. Some of his controversial quotes are as follows:
> ...



-----Added 11/12/2009 at 02:41:19 EST-----



Joshua said:


> He's very robbellious.



Very witty


----------



## Jon Peters (Nov 12, 2009)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> Too bad we cannot appeal to the civil magistrate in Michigan to stop his teaching.



Darn that pesky First Amendment!


----------



## tt1106 (Nov 12, 2009)

May it never be. I love that my 12 year old is decidedly Calvin in approach.
Her favorite Preachers are John Piper and Pual Washer. 
It's a shame we spent 3 years in a church that took the word of God so loosely.


----------



## ChristianTrader (Nov 12, 2009)

Jon Peters said:


> Backwoods Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> > Too bad we cannot appeal to the civil magistrate in Michigan to stop his teaching.
> ...



I think this would be akin to yelling fire in a crowded theater 

CT


----------



## jandrusk (Nov 12, 2009)

I can tell you personally that I can only endure so much of the animal excrement that comes out of Rob Bell's mouth.


----------



## kvanlaan (Nov 12, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Miqu5fwtEdc]YouTube - Some Quotes of Rob Bell[/ame]


----------



## kvanlaan (Nov 12, 2009)

Here's one more - not sure about this in its entirety (it's huge!)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=szBoFUjGs-I&feature=channel]YouTube - Is Rob Bell a Christian? (Fighting for the Faith)[/ame]


----------



## Grillsy (Nov 12, 2009)

Guys he's bad news. I have, through the course of many many college classes, had the unfortunate privilege to watch all of the Nooma series plus read all of his books (all required).
He is just bad news...not to mention he is helping to bring Buddy Holly glasses back in style.
Seriously though he is just bad news. A heretic, a true heretic in our times.


----------



## calgal (Nov 12, 2009)

Brian McLaren is his mentor.


----------



## Grillsy (Nov 12, 2009)

I believe his father is his mentor if you know what I mean...


----------



## Marrow Man (Nov 12, 2009)

Peter has faith in himself?!?!? God has faith in us?!?!?

ARRRRRGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Grillsy (Nov 12, 2009)

Marrow Man said:


> Peter has faith in himself?!?!? God has faith in us?!?!?
> 
> ARRRRRGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH



This is only the tip of the iceberg Brother! Wait until you hear him talk about the rhythm of creation and how all the world "vibes" to that and that it is all about getting into rhythm with the beat of creation (very Eastern Orthodox)...But even then that is only scratching the surface. Search out his stuff about the incarnation...or better yet don't, just take a dime store Q-Tip and jam it as far into the ear canal as possible, that would pretty much be the equivalent.


----------



## Marrow Man (Nov 12, 2009)

Grillsy said:


> Marrow Man said:
> 
> 
> > Peter has faith in himself?!?!? God has faith in us?!?!?
> ...


----------



## Grillsy (Nov 12, 2009)

Marrow Man said:


> Grillsy said:
> 
> 
> > Marrow Man said:
> ...



Indeed, but perhaps my language was a bit too harsh. Maybe I have been reading too much Luther lately.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Nov 12, 2009)

The only nooma video I have scene was one where he is walking next to a line of cars with their headlights on talking about something. The Holy Spirit thankfully shielded my brain from remembering much more.


----------



## Marrow Man (Nov 12, 2009)

Grillsy said:


> Maybe I have been reading too much Luther lately.



Don't ever apologize for that, friend!


----------



## Karnes (Nov 12, 2009)

Not sure of the Nooma series, but it was the one with the orchestra and slowly they add instruments until they are in harmony, very universalist undertones.

My favorite quote from Rob Bell in this DVD, "Jesus is like, God."

That was enough for me.


----------



## Grillsy (Nov 12, 2009)

Karnes said:


> Not sure of the Nooma series, but it was the one with the orchestra and slowly they add instruments until they are in harmony, very universalist undertones.
> 
> My favorite quote from Rob Bell in this DVD, "Jesus is like, God."
> 
> That was enough for me.



That was a Nooma vid.


----------



## toddpedlar (Nov 12, 2009)

Grillsy said:


> Karnes said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure of the Nooma series, but it was the one with the orchestra and slowly they add instruments until they are in harmony, very universalist undertones.
> ...



You know, it's sad when a supposedly Christian video series has the same name and about equal Christian content to another video with a similar name...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=60og9gwKh1o]YouTube - Numa Numa[/ame]


----------



## Amazing Grace (Nov 12, 2009)

Thank you all for confirming my initial thoughts. I am just appalled that my pastor, who just did a 12 week series on salvation which was fantastic, would now consider using Bell for a video series. For some odd reason, he never wants to use anyone else when it comes to a reformed understanding except himself. I see absolutely no use in using Bell except to point out what bad theology is. 


Now to move on, can anyone suggest a simple video series for a study? We have many nominal reformed people who think Calvin made jeans. Thanks again for your input.

-----Added 11/12/2009 at 08:19:50 EST-----



Karnes said:


> Not sure of the Nooma series, but it was the one with the orchestra and slowly they add instruments until they are in harmony, very universalist undertones.
> 
> My favorite quote from Rob Bell in this DVD, "Jesus is like, God."
> 
> That was enough for me.




I actually watched this one. I did like the music though.


----------



## smhbbag (Nov 12, 2009)

> Now to move on, can anyone suggest a simple video series for a study? We have many nominal reformed people who think Calvin made jeans. Thanks again for your input.



Amazing Grace: The History & Theology Of Calvinism - DVD at Christian Cinema.com

They are fantastic, clear, and each section of the DVD is designed to fit into a typical lesson time.

They have some seriously big names simply sitting and explaining the Doctrines of Grace. Highly recommended.

From the description:



> Rich in graphics, dramatic vignettes, and biblical analogies, Amazing Grace — The History and Theology of Calvinism also features many of the finest reformed thinkers and pastors of our time: Dr. R.C. Sproul, Dr. D. James Kennedy, Dr. George Grant, Dr. Stephen Mansfield, Dr. Thomas Ascol, Dr. Thomas Nettles, Dr. Roger Schultz, Pastor Walt Chantry, Dr. Joe Morecraft, Dr. Ken Talbot, Pastor Walter Bowie and Dr. R.C. Sproul, Jr..
> 
> Come learn what the great Baptist preacher C.H. Spurgeon meant when he said, “…to deny Calvinism is to deny the gospel of Jesus Christ.”


----------



## ewenlin (Nov 12, 2009)

smhbbag said:


> > Now to move on, can anyone suggest a simple video series for a study? We have many nominal reformed people who think Calvin made jeans. Thanks again for your input.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have watched this more than once.  Very good, except it's just the 5 points.


----------

